# OSB Questions



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've never used OSB for anything other than decking and subflooring, so I've never had to paint any of it before.

I recently built a 30x30 pole barn that is insulated, has a concrete floor but no HVAC. We are going to cover the walls with OSB and I would like to paint them after the OSB is screwed to the walls but had a couple of questions.

I was planning on just using an oil based primer (probably Cover Stain since I have a few gallons) and a couple of coats of whatever mistint I can talk my SW store out of. 

I'm assuming that the smooth side should hold the primer but am a little worried about the drastic changes in temps that we see here in Ga. We can get below zero in the winter and over 100 in the summer. This is just for storage, so it might get heated some in the winter but not all of the time.

I've seen to much paint fall off inside vacant houses and would really like to just paint this once and be done with it. 

Would an exterior latex hold up better on the OSB than an interior or would it make that much difference?

Any OSB experts here?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I would use an exterior because of the extreme heat/cold.We get it here in N.C. too.Painted OSB looks like crap IMHO but inside a barn doesn't really matter how it looks.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> I would use an exterior because of the extreme heat/cold.We get it here in N.C. too.Painted OSB looks like crap IMHO but inside a barn doesn't really matter how it looks.


I'd think twice about the exterior paint, depending how tightly the barn is sealed. Ext paints off gas and if animals are in their it could be bad for their health. Any kind of Int/Ext maybe, look at a latex floor paint like Allflor.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would use an exterior. OSB is easy to paint and yes, it looks awful.....


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree that it ain't purdy when painted, but wife says it's ugly when it's not. Heck, I agree with that too but want something on the walls to hang crap on but don't want sheetrock and I'm to broke to buy that much plywood


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

OSB can be an SOB!


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Osb is Garbage i cant believe its codé in most homes now


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you painting the inside or outside? Sounds like the OSB might be inside? 

If it is inside, just do what we do to make it look purdy. Mud it.  Then paint. Looks WAY better than just raw or painted raw, some say it even looks beautiful. 

If its exterior..well...just hit it with exterior paint and call it a day then. 

Good luck.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

I covered the walls in my garage with OSB several year ago. Leaving the printed side out. I hit it with a heavy coat of cover stain after hanging, caulked the seams, and used a miss-match of satin interior paints. It handles Norther Michigan temp. swings fine. I think it looks good and was much less labor than finishing drywall. Plus you can hang hooks and secure things most anywhere. Me sure to use oil base primer as the printing will burn through latex.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's going on the inside walls to cover the insulation. It's cheaper than drywall and don't have to worry about finding a stud to hang something on the wall.

It's just an easy, sacrificial, inexpensive wall covering that does not mind if it gets whacked with something. Nice thing is if something does whack it hard enough, it's only about $11 for another 4x8 and can be replaced in just a few minutes.


----------

